# Anyone tried SP Performance Rotors?



## rebelyell1191 (Feb 4, 2016)

Has anyone had any luck with SP Performance rotors? I always prefer drilled rotors they seem to stop 10 times better. I found their site on google but have never tried these guys before I usually go with ebc. there pricing is pretty comparable, any other recommendations?


----------



## Thy_Harrowing (Dec 7, 2014)

rebelyell1191 said:


> Has anyone had any luck with SP Performance rotors? I always prefer drilled rotors they seem to stop 10 times better. I found their site on google but have never tried these guys before I usually go with ebc. there pricing is pretty comparable, any other recommendations?


Not familiar with the rotors you ask about but here's some stuff to consider before you spend your money.

These days rotor upgrades make little difference on there own unless you're comparing rotors of significantly different metallurgy (rare, except very high end rotors) or until you start looking at the type of rotors you invest in with big brake kits (you know, the ones that are larger and thus have a bigger swept surface, usually 2-piece hat/rotor design, and usually have venting channels between each pad surface). You'd be better off spending your research time and money on good pads.

Drilled rotors are a gimmick and if you have felt they stop 10 times better then either it's in your head or there was some other variable responsible for the difference in how the drilled rotor performed verses the other. Bold of me to say that, you may think, but that isn't some crap I made up... ask any real brake expert and they will tell you the same. Btw, I'm not saying I'm a brake expert (although I know some things), but I do know some. Anyway, drilled rotors barely aide in performance if they do at all and, in fact, the only thing they do for sure is put you at greater risk of heat cracking the rotor as the numerous drilled holes represent a structural integrity weakness. As long as the rotor is a quality and drilled correctly this is fairly unlikely to happen except in extreme heat circumstances (like those seen on the track) but still, considering there is no real advantage to drilled rotors, the small risk is not worth it anyway. Drilled rotors may help to to evacuate the heat/gases that build up during braking action in comparison to a solid rotor, to some extent, but the extent to which they do is debated, especially today. For the most part, this idea of vented gases/heat is archaic. That is to say, it was more true back in the day but hardly the case with modern brake systems. No matter what, experts agree that this makes little to no difference for street applications, contrary to how most drilled rotors are marketed. And even though drilled rotors may cool a bit faster they will also heat up faster because is less mass/metal surface area to absorb heat so heat management is a moot point. Long story cut short, the only reason to get drilled rotors is if you like how they look. Personally I don't but that's an "to each their own" thing.

It's largely the same story with slotted rotors EXCEPT that the slots DO NOT represent a structural issue so +1 for slotted. The negligible to minimal benefit of venting heat/gases, for street applications anyway, is basically the same story as the drilled style. The slots may help with directional water evacuation when you are driving in rainy conditions IF the water doesn't get evaporated instantly from the heat. Slots can shave pads a little faster than other rotor styles but it's not too significant most of the time (although it is nice in that it can keep pads free of glazing if that were to occur). Long story cut short, slotted rotors offer the same benefits as drilled, perhaps a tad more, don't have the major drawback of drilled, and tend not to cost all that much more than solids so they can be the best all-around option (however, there are plenty of track enthusiasts who insist on solid rotors these days too).

Again, the pad is far and away more important and while the rotor can make a slight difference it's not something to lose sleep over. If you're hungry for some pointers on pads and other stuff you can read some more stuff in the thread I posted on in the link below. Don't remember exactly what I was on about in there but someone was asking about brakes and I dumped a bunch of info on him so may as well not repeat myself, go ahead and read there if you want more info. Feel free to ask questions, I'll help as much as I can.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8819306-Let-s-talk-brakes


Edit:

OH, and I got a little side-tracked, as for brands... EBC rotors are fine. DBA rotors are generally excellent but a bit pricey. DBA T2 slotted are great if they have a size for your model/application. StopTech/Centric are good. You can also get "custom" rotors from Adam's rotors too. Honestly, as long as you go with a decently reputable brand/metallurgy... rotors are rotors, as far as performance goes, unless you're getting into BBK land. The clear winners and losers start to show up when we talk about corrosion resistance and that also tends to be when you generally start shelling out more or less $$.


----------

